# 2 x 16 week old Manx kittens looking for homes



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

We have 2 x 16 week old chunky male stumpy tailed Manx kittens
looking for new homes. They are playful and lovable.
If you can give either of them a home please contact me.
Thank you.

Sooty is Blue/White and Sweep is Tabby/White.


----------

